# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Elobey IX [Αργοναύτης Τ]

## xara

> Αργοναύτης Τ.


Και το μηχανοστάσιό του

----------


## Trakman

Αργοναύτης Τ. για το MILTIADI!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Αργοναύτης Τ. για το MILTIADI!


 Ω!σ'ευχαριστω συντεκνε! :Wink: κι αυτο πολυ ωραιο :Smile: σαν τον δικο μας τον δασκαλογιαννη βεβαια κανενα :Wink:  :Wink: ξερουμε ποσα δραστηριοποιουνται συνολικα σ αυτη τη διαδρομη?

----------


## Trakman

Αργοναύτης Τ.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αργοναυτης την δεκαετια του '90 απο παλια σκαναρισμενη φωτογραφια.Για πολλα χρονια μονιμος κατοικος Ριου-Αντιρριου...και στις καλες εποχες και στις ασχημες...
Μιας και αναφερθηκε,το equasis μου βγαζει ετος κατασκευης 1982 αλλα δεν μου κολλαει με αυτο που βλεπουν τα ματια μου.Γνωριζει κανεις μηπως κατι παραπανω?
Η φωτογραφια αφιερωνεται εξαιρετικα στον Θαναση,τον Παντελη,τον Ben Bruce,τον Leo,τον Appia 1978,τον TSS APOLLON,τον panagiotis78 και σε ολους τους φιλους των ανοιχτων.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97348

----------


## pantelis2009

Aυτή είναι όταν είχε βγεί για 2ετία τον 12/2008 στα ναυπηγεία Παναγιωτάκη. Δεν ξέρω άλλα στοιχεία, αλλά θυμήζει δεκαετία '80. Χαρισμένη σε σένα Τάσο και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών. :Razz:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97349

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ατελειωτο το αρχειο σου φιλε Παντελη!! :Very Happy: 
Και πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια!!Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!Τωρα οσον αφορα το καραβι...δεν ξερω κατι στις υπερκατασκευες του αλλα και στην γενικοτερη μορφη του μου κανει τελη δεκαετιας '70.Αλλα ισως με ξεγελαει τοσο πολυ τι να πω...

----------


## Thanasis89

Παιδιά όντως είναι αρχές του 80. Αν θυμάμαι καλά σε μια ανάρτηση πώλησής του έγραφε 82. Πάντως έχει υποστεί τρελές μετασκευές προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις, καθώς έγραφε η ανάρτηση για δύο με τρία rebuilt... 
Πάντως δεν παίζεστε ! Χαίρομαι που έχει αναζωπυρωθεί το όλο θέμα με τα Ανοιχτού τύπου και οφείλεται κατά κύριο λόγο σε εσάς ! Μπράβο !

----------


## Appia_1978

Πρέπει να είναι οντως του 1982. Έτσι το είχα βρει και εγώ κάπου  :Wink:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Σήμερα αποφάσισα να κάνω ένα μίνι "ταξιδάκι" με το ποδηλατό μου απο το σπίτι μου(Ριο) στο Αντιρριο με το βαπόρι και ειπα να βγάλω μερικές φωτογραφίες για τους φίλους του nautilia  :Very Happy: 

Εδώ το μπροστινό μέρος του γκαράζ του Αργονάυτη

----------


## GameManiacGR

Και τέλος το Αργοναύτης και πάλι προσεγγίζοντας την ανατολική προβλήτα Αντιρρίου

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε μια φοτο του Αργοναυτη :

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ο Αργονάυτης σήμερα το πρωί στο Ρίο



Αφιερωμένη στους pantelis2009,ionian star,appia 1978,trakman,Tasos@@@

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, όσους αναφέρεις και όλους τους φίλους της κλασικής παντόφλας. 
Αργοναύτης....16/12/2006 ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη :Wink: :lol:.

ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ Τ 02.jpg

----------


## CORFU

για ολουs τουs φιλουs καταπλουs στο Αντιρριο
argonautis.jpg

argonautis1.jpg

argonautis2.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Παντελή για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## pantelis2009

Θέλει και αυτό συντήρηση, καιρός είναι να μας έλθει :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι φίλοι του πλοίου παρακαλώ να δουν στους Δεξαμενισμούς επιβατηγών πλοίων :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## GameManiacGR

Αργοναύτης Τ. στο Ρίο!Για όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αργοναύτης Τ.....30/11/2010. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 

ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ Τ 15 30-11-2010.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Πριν απο λίγα λεπτά στο Ρίο σε ένα απο τα τελευταία?? δρομολόγιά του

DSCF0888.jpg

Για τον φίλο pantelis2009 και όλους τους παντοφλάδες φίλους

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε GameManiacGR και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, CORFU, Trakman,Appia_1978, ithakos, paragadi και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών. :Wink: 
Αν μπορείτε εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος φίλος, μάθετε περισσότερα δηλ. αν θα φύγει απ' ευθείας, πότε, αν έλθει για συντήρηση πρίν φύγει στο Πέραμα........:roll:
Αργοναύτης......16/12/2006 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για τη συντήρηση του. :Razz: 


ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ Τ 01 16-12-2006.jpg

----------


## CORFU

DSC02566.JPG
στον φιλο GameManiacGR.... :Wink:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Υπέροχη,σ ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω!

DSCF0520.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μιας και αναφερθηκε,το equasis μου βγαζει ετος κατασκευης 1982 αλλα δεν μου κολλαει με αυτο που βλεπουν τα ματια μου.Γνωριζει κανεις μηπως κατι παραπανω?





> Πρέπει να είναι οντως του 1982. Έτσι το είχα βρει και εγώ κάπου


Στο δημοσίευμα από την "Ελληνική Ναυτιλιακή" της _5ης Ιουνίου 1979_, που παρέθεσε χθες ο _Nicholas Peppas_ σχετικά με την καθέλκυση του _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ ΙΙ - ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ_, διαβάζουμε :

_"Ακολουθεί η κατασκευή του F/B ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ διπλασίου περίπου μεγέθους, το οποίο σε έξι μήνες περίπου θα παραδωθεί στους πλοιοκτήτες του για να εξυπηρετήσει την γραμμή Κιάτου - Ιτέας."_

Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε με πρώτο του όνομα το _ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ Τ._, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 7249_, και αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 7912197_, στα ναυπηγεία του Περάματος "Ελληνική Εταιρία Γενικών Επιχειρήσεων Α.Ε." από όπου και καθελκύστηκε τον* Μάιο*_ 1980_ (πράγματι όμως, στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως έτος κατασκευής του αναφέρεται το 1982).

Το _2001_ μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ_, αλλά το _2008_ επανήλθε το _"Τ"_ στο όνομα του, τουλάχιστον στην πλώρη, μιας και τόσο στον καθρέφτη όσο και στην πρύμη συνεχίστηκε να αναγράφεται ως _ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ_.

03.jpg
_Στο Ρίο, Ιανουάριος 2011_
02.jpg

Πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία του εξωτερικού (Δυτική Αφρική) την άνοιξη του 2011, και αναχώρησε από το Ρίο ρυμουλκούμενο μαζί με το _ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ Ι_ από το ρυμουλκό _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_ στις _4 Μαίου 2011_, με αρχικό προορισμό το Μαρόκο. Πλέον δραστηριοποιείται ως Φ/Γ για εταιρεία τεχνικών έργων στην *Ισημερινή Γουινέα* (δεν γνωρίζουμε νέο όνομα μιας και στις βάσεις δεδομένων συνεχίζει να αναφέρεται ως _ARGONAFTIS T._), μαζί βέβαια με πολλές άλλες παντόφλες μας που βρίσκονται εκεί.

----------


## Apostolos

Απο τις αγαπημένες μου...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> (Το ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ Τ) Πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία του εξωτερικού (Δυτική Αφρική) την άνοιξη του 2011, και αναχώρησε από το Ρίο ρυμουλκούμενο μαζί με το _ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ Ι_ από το ρυμουλκό _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_ στις _4 Μαίου 2011_, με αρχικό προορισμό το Μαρόκο. Πλέον δραστηριοποιείται ως Φ/Γ για εταιρεία τεχνικών έργων στην *Ισημερινή Γουινέα* (δεν γνωρίζουμε νέο όνομα μιας και στις βάσεις δεδομένων συνεχίζει να αναφέρεται ως _ARGONAFTIS T._), μαζί βέβαια με πολλές άλλες παντόφλες μας που βρίσκονται εκεί.





> Το ΑΝΤΖΕΛΑ λοιπόν αγοράστηκε από την μεγάλη τεχνική εταιρεία της δυτικής Αφρικής, την _SOMAGEC_, η οποία όπως έχουμε ξαναγράψει έχει αγοράσει πολλές παντόφλες μας τις οποίες έχει ονομάσει με το όνομα _ELOBEY_ και δραστηριοποιείται κυρίως σε Ισημερινή Γουινέα και Καμερούν.
> 
> Για την ιστορία, η πρώτη μας παντόφλα που είχε πάρει το όνομα ELOBEY 1 ήταν η ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ, ενώ είμαστε απόλυτα βέβαιοι ακόμα για τις ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ Ι (ELOBEY XI), ΘΑΣΟΣ Ι (ELOBEY VI), ΘΑΣΟΣ IV (ELOBEY VII), ΠΩΛ (ELOBEY VIII). *Τέλος, κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα ELOBEY IX και X ονομάζονται τα ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ και ΑΙΑΣ χωρίς όμως να έχουμε τις απαραίτητες αποδείξεις.*





> Και έχουμε πλέον τις απαραίτητες αποδείξεις ότι πράγματι το θρυλικό _ΑΙΑΣ_ έχει μετονομαστεί σε _ELOBEY X_, μιας και ανευρέθησαν οι _πρώτες_ φωτό του πλοίου από την Δυτική Αφρική. _Σεπτέμβριος 2011_, στο νησί Corisco της Ισημερινής Γουινέας.


Μετά την ανεύρεση των νέων στοιχείων, μπορούμε πλέον να είμαστε _κατά 100%_ βέβαιοι ότι το όνομα με το οποίο δραστηριοποιείται το _ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ Τ_ στην Ισημερινή Γουινέα για την τεχνική εταιρία SOMAGEC είναι το _ELOBEY IX_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μοναδική, πανέμορφη φωτό (παρά την χαμηλή ανάλυση) του _ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ Τ - ELOBEY IX_, στην τοποθεσία Kogo της Ισημερινής Γουινέας. Μόλις πριν λίγους μήνες, τον _Νοέμβριο 2014_. Από το flickr και τα άλμπουμς της τεχνικής εταιρείας SOMAGEC.

Kogo - Guinea Ecuatorial_11-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίες αναμνήσεις μας χάρισε ο φίλος Γιώργος σε πολλά θέματα των ανοικτού τύπου. :Fat:

----------


## thanos17

Άρε αργοναυτάρα πώς σε κινάνε έτσι….. Σκουριά και μαυρίλα !!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φιλέ Espresso Venezia!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ορίστε ακόμα μια φωτό του πλοίου στην Αφρική. Βλέπουμε για πρώτη φορά και το όνομα του πλοίου γραμμένο στα πλαινά, _ELOBEY IX_. Ένα όνομα το οποίο είχαμε αναφέρει με βεβαιότητα χωρίς καμμία απολύτως απόδειξη (μέχρι σήμερα), παρά μόνο μέσω της "λογικής οδού".

twimg.com.jpg
_Πηγή : twimg.com_

----------


## sotiris97

argonaftis.jpg
Eίμαι  σχεδόν σίγουρος πως πρόκειται για το πρώην Αργοναύτης  διότι ταιριάζουν απόλυτα οι διαστάσεις , έχει και το χαρακτηριστικό στένωμα της γάστρας πριν το καταπέλτη αλλά και την χαρακτηριστική διαγράμμιση του γκαράζ που δεν θυμάμαι σε άλλο πλοίο τουλάχιστον από αυτά του Ρίο  οτι οι κιτρινες γραμμές στο γκαράζ  δεν ήταν συνεχόμενες από πλώρη μέχρι πρύμη ούτε ισαπείχαν ,  δεμένο στο Μalabo το 2016, ίδια φωτογραφία και το 2017 στην ίδια θέση.
Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι φαίνεται να έχει αφαιρεθεί το κομοδέσιο και γι αυτό είναι εμφανείς οι 4 κίτρινες λωρίδες που βρίσκονταν κάτω από αυτό. Ίσως το έχουν ως μπάρτζα....

----------

